# Senior Corporal Norman Smith



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Senior Corporal Norman Smith 
*Dallas Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Tuesday, January 6, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* 6613
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, January 6, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Senior Corporal Norman Smith was shot and killed as he attempted to serve an arrest warrant.

Corporal Smith and several members of the Gang Unit went to a home on Wadsworth Drive in Dallas to service a arrest warrant for aggravated assault. When Corporal Smith knocked on the front door of the home, he was shot and killed.

Members of the Dallas Police SWAT team were able to make entry into the apartment and arrest three suspects at the scene, including the suspect that shot Corporal Smith.

Corporal Smith had served with the Dallas Police Department for 18 years and was assigned to the Gang Unit. His murder occurred on the day before this 18th anniversary with the department.

Corporal Smith is survived by his wife, who also serves with the Dallas Police Department, and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Dallas Police Department
1400 South Lamar Street
Dallas, TX 75215

Phone: (214) 671-3023

_*Please contact the Dallas Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## John3885 (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP. God bless your wife and children


----------



## btoc343 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow that is so incredibly sad. RIP in brother!! my prayers and thoughts are with your family and the entire Dallas Police department. You wont be forgetten


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope that guy gets the chair


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP brother. I agree with the above post.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BigBobo said:


> I hope that guy gets the chair


It's Texas, not Mass. I think there's a good chance justice will be served.

God rest your soul Cpl. Smith, you've earned your wings.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rip


----------

